
Liberapay: a non-profit and open-source recurrent donations platform - arctux
https://liberapay.com/
======
arctux
Some projects I support:

GIMP: [https://liberapay.com/GIMP/](https://liberapay.com/GIMP/)

Mastodon: [https://liberapay.com/Mastodon/](https://liberapay.com/Mastodon/)

Matrix:
[https://liberapay.com/matrixdotorg/](https://liberapay.com/matrixdotorg/)

Syncthing:
[https://liberapay.com/Syncthing/](https://liberapay.com/Syncthing/)

Wireguard:
[https://liberapay.com/WireGuard/](https://liberapay.com/WireGuard/)

Liberapay doesn't charge any fees, so they ask for support on their own
platform: [https://liberapay.com/Liberapay/](https://liberapay.com/Liberapay/)

------
chmaynard
Just curious, why does Liberapay use a .com domain? That usually indicates a
for-profit organization.

